# My usual tease of the week! (Parker Fly 7 Content!)



## AeonSolus (May 16, 2011)




----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 16, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!


----------



## musikizlife (May 16, 2011)

OOOOMMMMFFFGGGGG!!!!!!

MY DREAMS HAVE COME TRUE!! (no more capslock)

But holy hell! 
Whats the story behind this? I feel like im missing something

EDIT: NVM!! Just read through your BM clone NGD thread, and saw the beginnings of this beast!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 16, 2011)

That's a lovely FSO.......but sadly not a Fly. Damn sexy though.


----------



## Explorer (May 16, 2011)

I saw the first picture with the bridge, and was immediately disappointed that it wasn't a Parker, and then relieved that I didn't have to buy a new Parker. 

Still, though... the idea of something like that with the full piezo system makes me GAS uncontrollably.

So, what's the story behind that guitar?


----------



## poopyalligator (May 16, 2011)

That thing looks awesome. I wish parker would make a 7 string fly. I would buy one (even if it was like 4k lol)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 16, 2011)

please, we need details. specs, builder all that jazz.
it is a stunning guitar


----------



## Miek (May 16, 2011)

deemed true


----------



## loktide (May 16, 2011)

wow, nice


----------



## pylyo (May 16, 2011)

Dude!  Is that made of one piece of wood? 

GOTM for sure.


----------



## CFB (May 16, 2011)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaammmnnn that looks incredible. One piece of wood? Must have cost a few bucks


----------



## Metalus (May 16, 2011)

Damn. WANT


----------



## AstonAston (May 16, 2011)

Is this just one piece of wood? At least it looks like it.


----------



## R0ADK1LL (May 16, 2011)

Loving the single piece of wood concept, I always wonder why more guitars aren't made that way. Just like wine, an expert blend is good, but wine from a single kind of grape can also be very good.

And even a little cutout on the head so you can play some extra high notes. Nice.


----------



## Qweklain (May 16, 2011)

It is not a Parker unless it has their awesome trem.

With that said though, that is a sweet axe, and the one piece construction is awesome!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 16, 2011)

specs!


----------



## Floppystrings (May 16, 2011)

Amazijnngnngngsjdnfkjansdkfjbnadfg

Hory Shet


----------



## Kaos-G (May 16, 2011)

The wood, especially on the back, looks awesome!


----------



## UnderTheSign (May 16, 2011)

I've always wondered, what's the idea behind the curves? Especially on the bottom part of the guitar (the lower horn)? Is it ergonomical, or pretty much looks & thinning the guitar?


----------



## Jontain (May 16, 2011)

looks lush


----------



## JamesM (May 16, 2011)

Perfect.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 16, 2011)

Fantastic woodwork, that's for sure! Needs a 7-string Parker trem though....


----------



## jsousa (May 16, 2011)

Fantasticcc


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 16, 2011)

You could put that on display in an art museum, and it would not look out of place.


----------



## loktide (May 16, 2011)

is this yours? where did you get it built?


----------



## Sebastian (May 16, 2011)

It definitely looks nice


----------



## technomancer (May 16, 2011)

Cool clone, fantastic looking piece of wood


----------



## White Cluster (May 16, 2011)

VONDERBAR!!

More info please.


----------



## eaeolian (May 16, 2011)

That is some seriously pretty work.


----------



## Dan (May 16, 2011)

That is honestly ridiculous. What a catch man congrats!


----------



## SirMyghin (May 16, 2011)

Explorer said:


> I saw the first picture with the bridge, and was immediately disappointed that it wasn't a Parker, and then relieved that I didn't have to buy a new Parker.
> 
> Still, though... the idea of something like that with the full piezo system makes me GAS uncontrollably.
> 
> So, what's the story behind that guitar?



My first thoughts were also, where is the piezo 


That guitar is definitely sick either way.


----------



## Maggai (May 16, 2011)

That is beyond insanely awesome! I want it!!


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 16, 2011)

Pants have been shat!


----------



## Skin Coffin (May 16, 2011)

I would believe if you told me that Michelangelo himself sculpted that axe in only one piece of wood. Dude, that is GORGEOUS! Just awesome.. Congrats!


----------



## Santuzzo (May 16, 2011)

WOW !!!

This is awesome !

I always thought Parker Fly should make a 7!!!!!

I want one!


----------



## DVRP (May 16, 2011)

The internet just broke


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 16, 2011)

For a minute I thought it was genuine then I was like OH I SEE WUT U DID THAR.


Very nice though!


----------



## noob_pwn (May 16, 2011)

WOOOOWWWWWWWW


----------



## morgasm7 (May 16, 2011)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (May 16, 2011)

Holy Santa Claus shit...that is utterly beautiful dude...This may be my first ever sevenstring.org GAS attack!


----------



## Opion (May 16, 2011)

Jesus fucking christ. I just....fuck, you don't even wanna know. Good work


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 16, 2011)

Holy Santa Claus shit!!! That thing is amazingly sexy!!!


----------



## gunch (May 17, 2011)

Hope the neck is reinforced. That's a warp begging to happen.


----------



## ivancic1al (May 17, 2011)

silverabyss said:


> Hope the neck is reinforced. That's a warp begging to happen.



 Still, the one piece construction is tits though. They even matched the control cover, that's some classy building right thurr.


----------



## Metalus (May 17, 2011)

Who's the luthier?


----------



## yingmin (May 17, 2011)

Qweklain said:


> It is not a Parker unless it has their awesome trem.



That's my stance on it, too. I love Parkers, but wouldn't play a guitar that merely LOOKED like a Parker, because the looks are absolutely secondary to what I love about them. The Fly is a marvel of engineering, and almost everything about them was unique when they were made, and some features are still pretty distinct. The carbon-fiber reinforced neck with carbon-fiver fretboard and stainless steel frets, the ingenious trem system, the flexible electronics, everything about a Fly is designed to make it the best guitar you can play. Sure, the shape is freakishly ergonomic, too, but that's just one facet of the guitar. 

It's the same reason I've been so disappointed with every guitar Parker has made that's not a Fly.

That said, though, this is definitely a mice looking guitar, and seems to be pretty well made.


----------



## littlephil (May 17, 2011)

R0ADK1LL said:


> Loving the single piece of wood concept, I always wonder why more guitars aren't made that way.



Mostly because there is a massive amount of waste, and suitable pieces of wood that size are both rare and expensive.


----------



## Nonservium (May 17, 2011)

Good lord.....that is amazing.


----------



## darren (May 17, 2011)

The thread title should say "Parker Fly COPY"  

Sweet guitar, though. I'd be a little worried about building a guitar out of a single piece of flat-sawn lumber with no laminations.



yingmin said:


> That's my stance on it, too. I love Parkers, but wouldn't play a guitar that merely LOOKED like a Parker, because the looks are absolutely secondary to what I love about them. The Fly is a marvel of engineering, and almost everything about them was unique when they were made, and some features are still pretty distinct. The carbon-fiber reinforced neck with carbon-fiver fretboard and stainless steel frets, the ingenious trem system, the flexible electronics, everything about a Fly is designed to make it the best guitar you can play. Sure, the shape is freakishly ergonomic, too, but that's just one facet of the guitar.
> 
> It's the same reason I've been so disappointed with every guitar Parker has made that's not a Fly.



Couldn't have said it better. It's the incredible design, lightweight woods, carbon/glass fibre skin and fretboard, bonded staineless frets, custom trem and piezos that make a Parker what it is. That said, it's so much more than just the sum of its parts. The only part of the ergonomics i didn't like was the upper horn. It was always poking me in the ribs. But everything else about it makes it look, feel and play like a 21st century guitar ought to.


----------



## JacobShredder (May 17, 2011)

Sitting here playing my fly deluxe and say this thread...i want it so bad.

I really need to find a 7 more similar to my fly, im getting rid of my loomis now cause its too different lol


----------



## german7 (May 17, 2011)

OO MM FF GG.....fucking beautiful bro, crongrats


----------



## pink freud (May 17, 2011)

Lootnick will make stuff like this:
LOOTNICK custom guitars, gitary lutnicze


----------



## Infamous Impact (May 17, 2011)

I'm so jealous. How much does it weigh compared to a real Parker?


----------



## MikeH (May 18, 2011)

I peed a little.


----------



## AeonSolus (May 18, 2011)

i think it's enough of my silence , and yes, as darren said and as many of you may have figured out, it's a clone.

The story behind this guitar is simple, francis, the same person who built my Blackmachine Clone wanted a challenger, he doesn't even like parkers, but the carving and one piece concept is a bit of a son-of-a.. so he took a stab at it, doing amazingly well as you can see . As soon as the honeymoon period ends for him, it'll be MINE.

Specs:
- a 27'' inch scale gaboon conflict ebony (The friking thing costed more than life!)

- Fully hand carved one piece Dominican Mahogany body and neck. (Yes, he carved the thing by hand! and some of you might not know but our mahogany is known by the world as Sapelle and sometimes as Centenary Mahongany, and royal mahogany, i know this because in a conversation with Patrick ......... i came across that information, where he praised our tabacos and Sapelle )

-Phase 1 Blackout 7 seven string pickups. (Although he's prototyping some Neodynium pickups of his own design for this particular beast.)

- Hipshot Locking Tuners

- Hipshot High mass 7 string bridge 

- Graphtech Nut (I'm almost certain about this.)

- Stainless Steel extra jumbo frets.

-Also the neck is Reinforced in either side of the trussrod with twins 1/4 Carbon Fiber rods.

-The finish is not final, he wanted to give it a test ride, but in any case it's a Beewax and gunstock oil finish with some light brown stain.


----------



## gunch (May 18, 2011)

AeonSolus said:


> -Also the neck is Reinforced in either side of the trussrod with twins 1/4 Carbon Fiber rods.



Ok, good. I would cry if it warped on you.


----------



## Jet9 (May 19, 2011)

I require this.


----------



## abadonae (May 19, 2011)

I had a panty crisis when i saw this...never really like the fly until i saw this thing, now im just crying that i'll never own it lol


----------



## Totem_37 (May 19, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> You could put that on display in an art museum, and it would not look out of place.



There is a Parker Fly on display at the Smithsonian. Here's a great article from the New Yorker about Parker... got linked to it off the Decibel Guitars FB page (thanks Darren)

http://www.kenparkerarchtops.com/NewYorkerArticle.pdf

Oh by the way HOLY FUCK THAZT FLY 7 IS GORGEOUS


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 19, 2011)

WHOA! Is that all one piece of wood?


----------



## ivancic1al (May 19, 2011)

^ Yes sir


----------



## shogunate (May 19, 2011)

Haven't played a Parker so I can't state anything in praise or critique of them but...... Just based on what I see, I would take this over a parker in a heartbeat.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (May 19, 2011)

thats the first guitar i saw made from one piece of wood......

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 24, 2011)

AeonSolus said:


> i think it's enough of my silence , and yes, as darren said and as many of you may have figured out, it's a clone.
> 
> The story behind this guitar is simple, francis, the same person who built my Blackmachine Clone wanted a challenger, he doesn't even like parkers, but the carving and one piece concept is a bit of a son-of-a.. so he took a stab at it, doing amazingly well as you can see . As soon as the honeymoon period ends for him, it'll be MINE.
> 
> ...



Sweet as a nut.

Might not be a "real" Parker-Fly (with all that entails in terms of technology and innovations) however it is still a gorgeous guitar with some fantastic specifications. Congratulations in advance


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 13, 2011)

Utterly magnificent, man


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow. Now I'm pissed.

Both because I DONT have that guitar in my hands, and theres now cum all over my laptop...


----------



## Riggy (Jun 13, 2011)

This thread has many cases of want.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Seebu (Jun 14, 2011)

SHIT. GOD DAMN.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 14, 2011)

Fucking hipshots. Looks very us-oriented


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jun 14, 2011)

If that plays how it looks.... you will secretly be fucking all the haters.


----------

